
Fansubs for TV shows and movies are illegal, court rules - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/04/fan-made-subtitles-for-tv-shows-and-movies-are-illegal/
======
DarkKomunalec
Give your money to large media and software companies at your own peril,
because this is what they push for with it. They won't stop until you have to
pay them for permission to look out your window and see the copyrighted shade
of beige your neighbour painted their house with.

------
brianjking
This is absurd. The creation of subtitles is illegal?

~~~
dragonwriter
The creation of unlicensed derivative works or translations is prohibited by
copyright law, sure.

I'm surprised anyone is surprised by this.

